# Harvest in Northern California



## soodoenim (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I've never done any harvest work in Northern California, though I did squat there in the woods several summers. I am curious now, that it's October, and I presume it's harvest time, whether anyone out there has ever done any harvest work up there, and could throw some advice out there for myself and my girlfriend, who are just going to hitch up to Arcata, and see what we can find. I hear it's paying very well this season, but I don't know the first thing about making contact with growers, and what the etiquitte is etc.
Peace and Love,
Dan


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 30, 2009)

There's already a thread on this topic


----------



## soodoenim (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks. I found it. I think we're going to give it a shot anyway, since I suspect we're not like 90% of the folks out there. How late does the season usually go until?


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 30, 2009)

Depends on what kinda job you get. But usually I get out of there by late November.


----------

